# My brother



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Right straight down to the point my brother is gay - and has decided that he would like to have a family of his own but question is could anybody help steer him in right direction, he know adoption route an  option but would like a child of his own, could anybody tell us any sites he could join / where he could go to find out his options??,


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi local fertility unit would be the best bet. They have open evenings which is a great insight into his options x I wish him well x


----------

